# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Yakushima Maru [Kosado Maru]

## Apostolos

Απο έγκυρη και άκρως αξιόπιστη πηγή έμαθα πώς το όμορφο Ιαπωνικό φέρυ Kosado Maru ετοιμάζεται να έρθει στην Ελλάδα για λογαριασμό της ALPHA FERRIES του κου Περογιαννάκη!
Τα στοιχεία του πλοίου είναι
DWT 1309 MT
G.T 8754 MT
LOA 119.00 m
LPB 110.01 m
BEAM 20.41
Draft: 5.20
Depth 7.22 m
Μηχανές 2 Χ Pielstick 9PC2-400 6.750 ps (13.500ps)
Ταχύτητα: 19,3 Knts (Fuel Consuption 32 MT)
25 φορτηγά 40 ΙΧ
Bow thruster
Stabilizers
kosado maru.jpg
(ούφ πρόλαβα να το γράψω πρώτος ή θα δεχτώ καμια μήνυση για αντιγραφή?:mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πότε φτάνει Ελλάδα το κουκλί?:lol::lol::lol:Ελπίζω να του ρίξουν μια μπάνικη μετασκευή για να έχουμε να βλέπουμε όταν τελειώσουν οι εργασίες μετασκευής του Έλυρου:mrgreen:!

----------


## Rocinante

Αποστολε μηπως εχεις ακουσει για που προοριζεται. Μακαρι να αντικαθηστουσε το προβληματικο στη γραμμη Aqua Jewel αν και μου φαινεται οτι εχει μικρο γκαραζ εκτος αν γινει τιποτα στη μετασκευη

----------


## marioskef

Φαινεται γενικα ο Περο δεν του αρέσουν τα μεγαλα γκαραζ

----------


## capten4

Η ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ,ΜΑΛΛΟΝ, ΕΧΕΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΙΣΙΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΗΜΕΡΩΝ, ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΩΝ ,ΝΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΕΣ.ΑΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ,ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ.ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ , ΟΜΩΣ, ΑΠΟ ΦΘΙΝΟΠΟΡΟ.....ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΑ

----------


## capten4

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ, ΓΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ....

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και το AQUA για Λαύριο ?????

----------


## Apostolos

Το ειχαμε πειιιιιιι πολυυυυ παλιαααα

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές ακόμα φώτο και info για το πλοίο εδώ

----------


## noulos

Ετσι όπως το βλέπω μάλλον θέλει γερή ανακαίνηση, ίσως και μετασκευή. Εχει και τα χρονάκια του (κατασκευής 1983)!
Περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο. Ακόμα όμως είναι πολύ νωρίς για συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς άκουσα ότι στο παρα 3 χάλασε η δουλεια...

----------


## Rocinante

Φτουου... μειναμε παλι με το Aqua. Μακαρι ομως να συναιχισει να ψαχνει κατι αλλο

----------


## noulos

> Φτουου... μειναμε παλι με το Aqua. Μακαρι ομως να συναιχισει να ψαχνει κατι αλλο


Ηταν σίγουρα καλύτερο απο το Aqua;  :Confused:

----------


## capten4

ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ , ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, ΝΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟ.....ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ ΙΑΠΩΝΕΖΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ

----------


## Leo

Μην αγχώνεστε, αφού υπάρχει πρόθεση από την πλοιοκτησία, κοντός ψαλμός ...... θα σκάσει μια άλλη βόμβα νωρίτερα ή αργότερα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευε αυτή τη σεζόν.

----------


## fotis

Πολύ καλες οι φωτό. Τώρα αν το πλοίο αντικαταστησει το Aqua στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή ή οχι θα δειξει. Παντως η εν λόγω εταιρεία δεν θα αφησει τη γραμμή καθώς υπαρχει αρκετή κινηση  τουλάχιστον για  την Τήνο  οπου πηγαινοέρχεται κοσμος για προσκήνυμα αυθημερόν. Τα περισσότερα γκρούπ για Τήνο από πρακτορεία οπως εχω δει, ταξιδεύουν με το Aqua. Τυχαίο ή συνηθισμένο δεν ξέρω, αλλα το πλοίο εχει αρκετους επιβάτες καθημερινά για τον προορισμό αυτο, ειδικότερα την ανοιξη και το καλοκαιρι. Οι εξελιξεις παντως θα δειξουν.

----------


## Apostolos

Υπάρχει και ένα ποιό όμορφο να πάρουν απο την Sado Kissen!
Το πανέμορφο OKESA MARUOKESA MARU.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ωραίο μεν, καπνίζει δε...

----------


## noulos

Εχει δίκιο ο φίλος Leo. Αφού η εταιρεία έχει (όπως όλα δείχνουν) αποφασίσει να αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο της κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνει. Δεν ήταν δα και το μοναδικό προς πώληση! Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω ότι απογοητεύτηκα απο αυτή την εξέλιξη αφού όπως θα καταλάβατε δεν με είχε ενθουσιάσει κιόλας το πλοίο αυτό!!! :lol:

----------


## capten4

Η ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ....ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ "ΠΑΓΩΣΕΙ" , ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ....ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ OKESA MARU, ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ, ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΘΟΤΙ 134,7 ΜΕΤΡΑ....ΠΙΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ KOGANE MARU (120 M) Η ΤΟ OOSADO MARU (130M).ΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## Apostolos

Το Kossado Maru φιλε ειναι 119 μέτράκια σύμφωνα με το πρώτο μύνημα μου

----------


## capten4

ΝΑΙ, ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ, ΑΠΛΑ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΚΕΖΑ ΜΑΡΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ

----------


## nippon

Γεια σε ολους τους αγαπητους καραβολατρες!! Δειτε το παρολιγο υποψηφιο επισκεπτη των ελληνικων νερων με νεα φορεσια, που ομολογουμενως οτι ειναι αρκετα πρωτοτυπη!!! δειτε και απολαυστε!! Και το νεο του ονομα Yakushima Maru www.wakanatsu.com/photo/yakushimamaru.html

----------


## sea_serenade

Μέχρι τώρα ήξερα για το "Σπίτι της Barbie", για το "Αυτοκίνητο της Barbie" κτλ......απ' ότι βλέπω τώρα η Mattel κυκλοφόρησε και το "Καράβι της Barbie". 

Δεν το λες άσχημο το παπόρο, δεν το λες όμως και όμορφο...... Η πλώρη του θυμίζει κάτι απο ELLI T.

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ εμεις ξεκολάμε τους καταπέλτες απο πάντα και τους βάζουμε πρύμα, αυτοί τους ξεκολάνε απο πρύμα και τους βάζουνε πάντα. Ειναι θέμα πολιτισμού εμείς να προτειμάμε την πίσω πόρτα...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Για την επόμενη δεκαετία το ιδανικό μεγεθος είναι το μεγεθος του SUPERFERRY (BLUE AEGEAN) κατά τη γνώμη μου (140*20). Ίσως το New Akatsuki , το πλοίο που η ΣΑΟΣ ήθελε να φέρει (διαστάσεις 140*20) θα ήταν καλό για τη γραμμή. Από τα ελληνικά καλό θα ήταν το Σαμοθράκη και ίσως και ο Πρέβελης θα ήταν καλός αν δεν είχε τόσα κρεβάτια. Τίποτε νεότερο;*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ένα όμορφο ιαπωνικό πλοίο ότι πρέπει για κάποιες ελληνικές γραμμές και υποψήφιο  για να πάρει το δρόμο προς τα επάνω λείαν συντόμως............*
*Ας ευχηθούμε όλα να πάνε καλά!* 

*ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ:* *http://www.atlantidesgroup.gr/full_product.php?prod_id=130720101*

*ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ:* *http://www.wakanatsu.com/photo/yakushimamaru.html*

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Ένα όμορφο ιαπωνικό πλοίο ότι πρέπει για κάποιες ελληνικές γραμμές και υποψήφιο  για να πάρει το δρόμο προς τα επάνω λείαν συντόμως............*
> *Ας ευχηθούμε όλα να πάνε καλά!* 
> 
> *ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ:* *http://www.atlantidesgroup.gr/full_product.php?prod_id=130720101*
> 
> *ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ:* *http://www.wakanatsu.com/photo/yakushimamaru.html*




ΑΑΑΑΑ ότι πρέπει για Ρ-Α-Τ-Μ!!! Αυτό είναι που λέγανε για τον Παναγιωτάκη και θα διπλώνει το Θεολόγος Π.??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΜΕΣΑ ΕΠΕΣΕΣ...... Το θέμα είναι να καλυφθεί το οικονομικό κομμάτι της συμφωνίας πλέον......*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι αφού προέρχεται εξ Ιαπωνίας τότε πρόκειται περί διαμαντιού!!
Μακάρι να ρθει!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Πρίν δυο χρόνια ήταν ένα βήμα πρίν το πάρει η Alpha Ferries...

----------


## samurai

Σήμερα, το βαπόρι αυτό τίθεται ξανά προς πώληση, όπως μας λέει και ο φίλος giorgos  :Very Happy:

----------


## samurai

Ας το θαυμάσουμε και με τα χρώματα της πρώτης του εταιρείας, SADO KISEN CAR FERRY. Ενα πανέμορφο πλοίο που θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να κάνει καριέρα στην Ελλάδα αν ήταν νεώτερο :Very Happy: 
okesa maru1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ευτυχώς ανακάλυψα πώς το θέμα που ειχα φτιάξει παλαιότερα, και τα νέα μηνύματα συγχωνέυτικάν με αυτό.
Σας ευχαριστούμε για την συμετοχή σας!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η τιμή του από ότι είχα δει σε shipbroker στα 5 εκ. ευρώ περίπου. Πιστεύω πως μπορεί άνετα να κάνει καριέρα στην Ελλάδα. Δεν είναι και τόσο παλιό εξάλλου. Μακάρι τελικά να αγοραστεί από την cyclades fast ferries.......*

*Εδώ κάποιες φώτος από εσωτερικούς του χώρους:*
*http://homepage2.nifty.com/capt-wan/yakushima-maru.htm*

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο ειναι εκει και μας περιμένει!!!!
Ολίγο παρατημένο φαίνετε αλλα εμεις θα το κάνουμε κουκλί!

P1150254.jpg

P1160459.jpg

http://www.flashback-japan.com/

----------


## samurai

Η τιμή του πλοίου βρίσκεται στα 6,5 εκατ. Δεδομένης της κατάστασης που βρίσκεται, της ηλικίας του (1983) και των μετατροπών που απαιτούνται προκειμένου να εναρμονιστεί με τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, μάλλον κρίνεται ασύμφορο, αφού υπάρχουν νεώτερα απο αυτό πλοία που βρίσκονται προς πώληση. Βέβαια, έχει το ιδανικό μέγεθος, όμως αυτό απο μόνο του δεν αρκεί. 
Σήμερα, με την παρούσα άσχημη οικονομική κατάσταση των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών και την ταυτόχρονη μείωση του ποσού για επιδοτήσεις κατά 10%, οι αγοροπωλησίες είναι δύσκολες.
Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η πώληση του ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΥ, για την αποπεράτωση του ΠΡΙΝΣΕΣ Τ. :Smile:

----------


## DIMITRIS DIMITRIOU

απο καπου ακουσα οτι θα αγοραστει απο την  fast ferries αληθεβει?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το γράψαμε και πιο πίσω....... Ο χρόνος θα δείξει....*

----------

